# **Quail Quota Hunts**



## Coach K (Oct 27, 2016)

Anyone who would like me to supply extra "dog power" for any of the quail quota hunts, please send me a private message.  

For the Di-Lane Quota hunt, I would only be available for the 12/17 hunt on Saturday.

Thanks very much for checking my post out!


----------



## Coach K (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks slidell - hope you get picked next year and we'll definitely show you around!


----------



## Coach K (Nov 29, 2016)

2nd Call - For dog power help 
Dec. 17th Saturday. Di-Lane
Who needs it?


----------



## Coach K (Dec 3, 2016)

Di-Lane Hunt #1 

Links to photos: https://www.facebook.com/carolyn.wilder.12/posts/10211014295495402?pnref=story

https://www.facebook.com/david.kuns...1073741834.100000912746268&type=3&pnref=story

4 Covey finds - 5hrs


----------



## Coach K (Dec 9, 2016)

Di-Lane Hunt #2 - Wammock Hunt.

Video Link of 1st covey find:

https://www.facebook.com/xerxes.llewellins/videos/1309650405754127/

9 Coveys -


----------



## Coach K (Dec 9, 2016)

*12/17 Hunt*

Thanks D.L. For the invite!
Hope you're keeping tabs on our hunts. 

12/7 was a 9 covey day!


----------



## Coach K (Dec 11, 2016)

Di-Lane Hunt #3 - J.D. Dixon.

Link to video of covey flush: https://www.facebook.com/xerxes.llewellins/videos/1312019778850523/

Link to photo album: https://www.facebook.com/pg/xerxes.llewellins/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1312033405515827

4 Coveys - 7 hrs hunted
6 Woodcock


----------



## Coach K (Dec 15, 2016)

Di-Lane Hunt #4 - T. Huggins

Link to photo album: https://www.facebook.com/pg/xerxes.llewellins/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1317823338270167

5 coveys - 5 hours


----------



## Coach K (Dec 18, 2016)

Di-Lane Hunt #5 - Danny & Brian Leigh.

Another day of firsts as Brian Leigh shoots his first wild quail.
The Leighs also harvested their first banded quail and one even had a radio transmitter for tracking.

Here's some links: (video) https://www.facebook.com/xerxes.llewellins/videos/1321483294570838/

photo album: https://www.facebook.com/pg/xerxes.llewellins/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1320905677961933

This was a challenging hunt as the temperature warmed up into the 70's.  If the weather could have kept cool we may have doubled the amount of coveys found.

4 coveys - 7 hours hunted


----------



## Coach K (Dec 22, 2016)

Di-Lane Hunt #6 - Lauren Kunselman

Every party showed up and really put a "crimp" on where we would have liked to hunt.  Consequently, we were stuck on 3 coveys for most of the day from the morning's hunting.  Hunted new territory that probably wasn't hunted this year, so two big coveys were secured in a remote area.

Photos and video links to follow:  

Photo Album: https://www.facebook.com/pg/xerxes.llewellins/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1326730940712740


4 coveys - 8 woodcock in 7 1/2 hours hunted


----------



## Coach K (Dec 29, 2016)

*Di-Lane Hunt #7 T. Holloway*

Fun hunt with an outstanding young man, Timothy Holloway.  He's a 3rd generation quail hunter and keeping the tradition alive.  

I'll post some videos and photos on my hunting site:

https://www.facebook.com/xerxes.llewellins

Can't figure out the imbed videos directions and 1/2 the time the photos don't download, so sincerely sorry.  Please check out my site and give it a "Like", though!  

Was a warm hunt but luckily stayed overcast all day.
Here's how we did:  7 coveys (no walk ups)+ 5 pts on wc - 7 hours hunted.   

With this warm weather, I'm starting to wish I ran GSP's or English Pointers, at least!


----------



## Coach K (Jan 1, 2017)

Di-Lane Hunt #8 - Freda Rosso

3 Coveys + 5 pts on WC = 5 hours

Limit of WC (1 double - video to follow on fb)
4 quail (double on 1st covey rise)

This was one of the highlights of the hunt.  A double on WC.  I am sure  there's a few folks that have done this in their hunting career.  Not too many times a season do you get two or more wc launching at the same time, though.

https://www.facebook.com/xerxes.llewellins/videos/1336529453066222/

*Don't know how to imbed videos - instructions aren't clear 
   (any help would be appreciated)


----------

